# One fine smoke



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

So I had this badboy sitting in the humi for a little while and was waiting to smoke it why I was waiting I have no idea but since I was able to find a complete box to replace it today :whoohoo: I decided to light this badboy up and god damn I was not disappointed at all. AS far as the water goes and not anything good is cause I got hurt at work the other day and the tequila I wanted doesn't go very good with vicodin (and my wife stopped me from having it:angry


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

great looking phone!!!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

nice and i like the tray


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Man Jitzy, that looks like a great, tasty smoke you had!! WTG Brother!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

I need to get my hands on some of these. I've been seeing some around lately.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks like you had a great afternoon!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Whoa man!!! Nice looking smoke! Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

Looked great Jitzy


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Fine choice indeed my friend ,Got the CP today and there are some adds for our local brewery in there pretty cool ...looks like the liberty had a great burn on it!!Hows it compare to the others?


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

That looks tasty...i am jealous


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice pics and jealousy review!! WTG Joe!!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks GREAT joe.......feel Better


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

O ya Joe hows the Vicodin working?


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

I know you enjoyed that '05, but not near as much if you would have taken that vicodin with the tequila! :dribble:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

paint said:


> O ya Joe hows the Vicodin working?


gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

DBCcigar said:


> I know you enjoyed that '05, but not near as much if you would have taken that vicodin with the tequila! :dribble:


she wouldn't let me :sorry:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

HEEEE HEEE tHAT STUFF IS GREAT!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I just ordered a box of them from cigarplace.biz they also have a box of 07's if someone buys the 07's from them I'll trade them some of these for those
http://www.cigarplace.biz/index.cfm/a/catalog.prodshow/vid/36486/catid/232


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Have you tried the 08 yet,i just got a chance today to get some of them and picked up 3 heard they were good!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I got five of them the other day but haven't had one yet but I'll probably have one soon


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

If you fire one up let me know how it is ?


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Very nice bro-stogies and vicodin--interesting blend 

Feel better


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Man what a great day you had


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I had one of those 05s back in 05 the first week they hit the B&Ms. Almost lost my lunch and had to lay down after I smoked it, was one strong cigar! I'm sure three years of rest time did wonders for it (was already a good smoke) and mellowed it out some. And they come in one of the best cigar boxes ever.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh by the way, sorry to hear you got hurt. Take care of yourself bro!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

I've had several of those. They are quite tasty. I still have one left plus a few '06's.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

what no swingset? great pics


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

An outstanding smoke Joe - and you found an entire box of those bad boys? Damn I am jealous. Thanks for sharing the experience with us bro!


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

I remember when this baby came out, I wish I was into hording cigars back then!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> I had one of those 05s back in 05 the first week they hit the B&Ms. Almost lost my lunch and had to lay down after I smoked it, was one strong cigar! I'm sure three years of rest time did wonders for it (was already a good smoke) and mellowed it out some. And they come in one of the best cigar boxes ever.


It was very smooth and not to strong at all I loved it


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

man i love that Jethro Bodine size ashtray ... gotta get me one of them .... be easy on the vicodin ..


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

HTOWNBLKGOLFR said:


> man i love that Jethro Bodine size ashtray ... gotta get me one of them .... be easy on the vicodin ..


the worst part of all this is something you could definatly understand and that is I can't swing the sticks for a little while and what really sucks is I have been playing really good this year:angry:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

OK now I'm gonna blow a gasket this is what I got as a message from UPS for the box of these I got comming:
MERCHANDISE IS MISSING. UPS WILL NOTIFY THE SENDER WITH ADDITIONAL DETAILS. / ALL MERCHANDISE MISSING, EMPTY CARTON WAS DISCARDED. UPS WILL NOTIFY THE SENDER WITH DETAILS OF THE DAMAGE
I never got one of these messages before and I know I'm not gonna find another box of these this really pisses me off.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Jitzy,

Since when did the Doc start giving vicodin for a paper cut??

Im just kidding Bro. I hope you feel better soon. Im sure the cigar helped


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks like it turned out to be a good day with the Gar and H2O


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

That is not good ,you may never see a full box of those again bro..Sorry for the loss by the hands of a gar thief...


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Looks like you enjoyed yourself, except for the getting hurt part. Take care.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

lookin good there


----------



## dcsmoke (Jul 10, 2008)

DBCcigar said:


> I know you enjoyed that '05, but not near as much if you would have taken that vicodin with the tequila! :dribble:


I was thinking, who said tequila doesn't go with vicodin?


----------



## Hazmat (Nov 2, 2007)

That nice cigar there. Sorry about the "lost" shipment.


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

jitzy said:


> the worst part of all this is something you could definatly understand and that is I can't swing the sticks for a little while and what really sucks is I have been playing really good this year:angry:


Jitzy

i feel your pain ...... i've only been out a few times this year myself . my intrest in cigars has me spending my green fees on new smokes to try ..


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Hazmat said:


> That nice cigar there. Sorry about the "lost" shipment.


well they emailed me a little while ago and even though they only had the one box of 05's they do have a box of 07's for me. Even though it's not what I wanted I still love them.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks like a great smoke. That's too bad about the lost box - but at least you got a decent replacement.


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice cigar. I have a 2004 Liberty sitting in my humidor. I'll leave it till July 4, 2009.


----------

